# ICS customer - can i avail of BOI tracker mover



## trux (26 Jun 2014)

My husband and I have a tracker mortgage with ICS. We're now looking to move home - we may be trading up or down depending on whether or not we decide to remain in Dublin. 

As ICS customers, are we essentially BOI customer and can we therefore avail of the BOI tracker-mover product if we chose to? (I realise it has it limitations by comparison to those offered by other banks)

(we are not in negative equity and have never had any difficulty with repayments etc.)

thanks for any guidance on this.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2014)

A  very interesting question.

Yesterday, I would have said yes. 

Today, I would say no. 

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...sells-ics-brand-mortgages-to-dilosk-1.1846209


----------



## trux (26 Jun 2014)

In the Indo report on this it says only performing non trackers will be sold & the bulk of the book (including trackers)will be retained by BOI. I'm not sure how accurate this is. If this is the case will we then become BOI customers?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jun 2014)

Hi Trux

Then, I think you are ok. You will be able to move your tracker.

Brendan


----------



## Andarma (27 Jun 2014)

I'm also an ICS customer, and got letters today confirming that both our mortgages (PPR and a buy to let) are moving to BOI. A few weeks ago, I spoke to a BOI advisor who told me that we would be able to move our tracker, so I presume that that's still the case.


----------



## MAJJ (14 Aug 2014)

We are approved with ICS to move tracker, now need to apply to BOI have been told it will be ok, put need to do all of the paperwork again.

This is the BOI product we are being offerred.

http://personalbanking.bankofireland.com/borrow/mortgages/movers-mortgage/existing-tracker/


----------

